# Kostenloses Malprogramm



## Meccan (28. September 2005)

Hallo ich habe letztens irgendwo gelesen das es ein neues Programm gibt a la 
 Corel Painter.

 Nun habe ich dussel aber den Namen vergessen wie es heißt aber es war so in der Richtung
 Art Raid oder so ähnlich.

 Hat einer von euch vielleicht eine Ahnung, das Programm ist übrigens kostenfrei Verfügbar.

 Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

 MFG Carl


----------



## Steffen Giers (28. September 2005)

http://www.gimp.org/ vielleicht?


----------



## Meccan (28. September 2005)

nein leider nicht der Name war irgendwie in der Richtung Art Raid oder soo.

 Das ist ein Programm mit den du Speziel Bilder malen wie ein Künstler auf einer Leinwand
 so ähnlich wie Corel Painter wenn jemand das kennst.


----------



## xelix (28. September 2005)

ArtRage

 Das ist das Programm 

 Damit kann man echt gute Bilder machen. Der Pinsel ist zum teil realistischer als bei Painter.
 Man hat auch andere Werkzeuge, wie z.B Buntstifte oder einen Bleistift.

 Viel Spaß,

 Felix


----------



## Meccan (28. September 2005)

juhuu danke danke vielmals

 MFG Carl


----------



## xelix (28. September 2005)

http://www.forum.digitaldecoy.de/

 Dieses Forum ist glaube ich eines der größten (guten) Malforen in Deutschland..

 Also wenn du fragen hast, bist du dort gut aufgehoben..


----------



## Meccan (28. September 2005)

ja danke werde mich mal da umschauen..!

 MFG Carl


----------

